# Lets play What is it.



## Shed Hunter (Mar 14, 2006)

Testing you guys again. First one to get it gets a greenie.


----------



## bluegill addict (Aug 13, 2005)

One of those backyard fountains?


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

One of those desktop relaxation fountains......they have some fancy name.....Zen somethin or other..........????


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

Looks like water coming up through some rocks. Is it a small indoor fountain?


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

I know!

A blob of clear hair gel that's fallen into a creek.

Ok, how about ice in a cold river?

rosesm


----------



## Saltwater Servitude (Mar 18, 2006)

Oh, its one of those government see-through stealth frogs.


----------



## layton (Oct 15, 2006)

A drop of water hitting water!


----------



## willybugger (Aug 30, 2006)

Clear candy wraper.


----------



## CCRanch (Jul 8, 2006)

a pretty rock


----------



## skurkp (Jan 29, 2005)

I know!!! I know!!! ..... I get a greenie!!!!!


It's a picture.....


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

NaClH2O said:


> Looks like water coming up through some rocks. Is it a small indoor fountain?


what salty nacho said.


----------



## Shed Hunter (Mar 14, 2006)

*Winner!*



NaClH2O said:


> Looks like water coming up through some rocks. Is it a small indoor fountain?


And the winner issssss Saltyyyyyy Nachoooooo !!! The proud winner of the greenie award.


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

Shed Hunter said:


> And the winner issssss Saltyyyyyy Nachoooooo !!! The proud winner of the greenie award.


Woohoo!


----------



## Shed Hunter (Mar 14, 2006)

*Second place*

And in second place Mastercylinderrrrrrrrrrrrrrr! Congradulations.
SH


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

I hope you do this again SH, I sure need the practise.

rosesm


----------



## Shed Hunter (Mar 14, 2006)

*What is it?*



Koru said:


> I hope you do this again SH, I sure need the practise.
> 
> rosesm


 I do this a lot. I get kind of bored and go looking for something unusual. I post it for the fun of practicing with my equipment. I am glad you enjoy it. Lets see more from other people.
SH


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Ok, I'll bite on that one. I always liked these kind of games! Too bad I was not fast enough on this one...it was easy  Need to take a look around for pics.


----------

